# Are these safe for Maltese?



## thepinkbee (Jul 26, 2012)

Ever since I got Moon, I have been giving him these to play with: 
American Rawhide Chicken Basted Twist Sticks Dog Chews at PETCO

I'm not sure what is considered dangerous in terms of rawhide, so I'm a bit confused. What is the difference between these sticks and bully sticks? 

Moon generally consumes one of these everyday. He just chews them and eats tiny bits of them all day until they're gone. Is this safe for him to do? What alternatives can I give him? He HATES plastic bones with a passion.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't give rawhide to my dogs. Even if they eat small pieces they swell up to 4 times in the stomach. I give mine Bully Sticks, they're made from an organ, not rawhide . They are stinky, but you can buy low odor ones. But American made bullies. Mine can chew on one for a long time!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The danger on rawhide is the dog chewing off good-sized pieces and swallowing them. They can be choked on or get stuck in the esophagus, stomach, or intestines. Rawhide should only be given to gentle chewers under supervision.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Can someone post a link to where you can buy Bully Sticks?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rawhide in general is not good for dogs and anything not made in the USA is something I never give. Please be sure any treats you give are Made in the USA. I hope Moon is OK.....please keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Can someone post a link to where you can buy Bully Sticks?


Best Bully sticks is the best place to buy bully sticks and other chews IMO. Everything is made in the USA.

Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella loves loves loves her bully sticks. I buy the no odor from best bully sticks.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Can someone post a link to where you can buy Bully Sticks?


 
*On Line and petsmart i think. Look up petsmart on line and see. nickee**


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

On top of everything else, I thought I remembered that when I turned packages of petco chew type things over it said made in China-however I could be wrong, but always look for that.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Best Bully sticks is the best place to buy bully sticks and other chews IMO. Everything is made in the USA.
> 
> Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


 
Thank You For that Link-I Just ordered the no odor for Yogi*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Can someone post a link to where you can buy Bully Sticks?


 
*Ladysmom posted that link-wanted to tell you-alot of members say to get odor free-that others really stink-maybe think about that.*
*REALLY STINK***


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Also, rawhide when swallowed is not sometimes digested....just be careful and supervise when giving anything like that....even Bullysticks. Zoe cannot eat any rawhide not even non smelling bullysticks. It just doesn't agree with her.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i no longer buy raw hide or bully sticks for my dogs , sugar nearly choked eating one just before christmas . i would not want another dog owner to go through this; so beware and keep a eye on your maltese while they chew .


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Best Bully sticks is the best place to buy bully sticks and other chews IMO. Everything is made in the USA.
> 
> Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


 
if you click this link - then click odor free - all of those bully sticks say "Made in Brazil." They are not American made.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I give Tyler the trachea treats and they don't smell like bully sticks. They are not made in China though I think they come from Latin America. I get the 6" ones; the others are way too big. I have seen them on this site and also like this site for things like this.Only Natural Pet Store


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> if you click this link - then click odor free - all of those bully sticks say "Made in Brazil." They are not American made.


Sorry but I'm confused. So, are the low odor ones safe? Or not since it's made in Brazil?

I also saw a post that a lot of people were ordering from doggyloot's deal of a pack of 10 for 6in low odor bully sticks for $18, free shipping! Seems like a good deal but then I saw that they are made in South America..even though are from free range South American castles--free of hormones & etc. safe or no? 

Here's the link 
https://doggyloot.com/deals/686-18-...f-low-odor-bully-sticks-includes-shipping/buy


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have never heard of giving them a trachea to chew on. I thought the bully sticks were bad but now a trachea!!?? I bet that when they kill a cow or bull--that they don't throw away one thing. My grandmother used to say that when they killed a hog, the only thing that they didn't use in some way was the squeal!! Guess that's still true today. I'm sorry..I just can't give my furbabies bull penises and tracheas, pigs ears, hoofs, antlers--any of that stuff to chew on. I will continue to give mine fruits, veggies and other things to chew on.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Also, rawhide when swallowed is not sometimes digested....just be careful and supervise when giving anything like that....even Bullysticks. Zoe cannot eat any rawhide not even non smelling bullysticks. It just doesn't agree with her.


 
Your right i Found this out the first day i got them Poor Yogi Thru up 3 times. Now I Have $35.oo Worth of Something cant use. and Yogi Still has me to chew on!!!Nickee* Ill Donate them and hope i dont make some poor doggie sick!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

OhDORA said:


> Sorry but I'm confused. So, are the low odor ones safe? Or not since it's made in Brazil?
> 
> I also saw a post that a lot of people were ordering from doggyloot's deal of a pack of 10 for 6in low odor bully sticks for $18, free shipping! Seems like a good deal but then I saw that they are made in South America..even though are from free range South American castles--free of hormones & etc. safe or no?
> 
> ...


 
When i ordered them you had to go to the section that was USA ONLY-all things are not. This I Know for sure about the BestBully sticks site. But i wont be buying them again. Nickee*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> if you click this link - then click odor free - all of those bully sticks say "Made in Brazil." They are not American made.


 If you go look on the left side it says made in the usa-click and all items made in usa are listed there.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Yogi's Mom said:


> Thank You For that Link-I Just ordered the no odor for Yogi*


I did as well for Teddy. He is teething so hopefully these will help!


----------

